# Florida man crashes car into church and sets fire to building with parishioners inside



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/florida-man-crashes-car-church-145708736.html


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Schizophrenic and off his meds and “on a mission”. Yeah, setting up the insanity defense. Personally I think he should have been shot while resisting arrest.


----------

